# Yanks fire trainer over injury woes



## min0 lee (May 2, 2007)

I knew someone had to take a fall..........




> ARLINGTON - The Yankees' rash of injuries appear to have finally cost someone their job, the Daily News learned today.
> But it isn't Joe Torre or Brian Cashman.
> Marty Miller, the team's director of performance enhancement, has apparently taken the fall for the multitude of injuries that have beleaguered the Yankees during the first five weeks of the season.
> According to a source, Miller told some of the players that he had been relieved of his duties.
> ...


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2007)

where do I send my resume?


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 3, 2007)

Hate to say it, but I can kind of understand this firing.


----------



## P-funk (May 3, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Hate to say it, but I can kind of understand this firing.




SO can i.  When almost all of the players are pulling hamstrings, you have to wonder what the hell is going on in there.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> where do I send my resume?



Be careful.  Derek Jeter might try to give you teh buttsex.


----------



## tucker01 (May 3, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Be careful.  Derek Jeter might try to give you teh buttsex.


That is right up P's alley.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 3, 2007)

P-funk likes the man candy?


----------



## tucker01 (May 3, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> P-funk likes the man candy?



Especially from Derek Jeter.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 3, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Be careful. Derek Jeter might try to give you teh buttsex.


 
 

Nah, he'll ask for it


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 3, 2007)

But in all seriousness, he's nailin Jessica Biel:
























Great friggin ass


----------



## kicka19 (May 3, 2007)

good for him


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> where do I send my resume?



Go for it!  They need someone who knows his stuff.


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> where do I send my resume?


I was thinking the same thing.

Give it a try......you never know.

It would be good to see you in pinstripes.


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2007)

*Fitness guru takes walk *


By FILIP BONDY
DAILY NEWS SPORTS COLUMNIST
Posted Thursday, May 3rd 2007, 10:48 AM 



Read Filip Bondy's The Daily Blahg
George Steinbrenner finally found somebody to fire yesterday, a scapegoat bereft of any significant following. His name is Marty Miller, a 34-year-old director of performance enhancement who isn't ever going to have his own plaque at Monument Park. If
he did, someone surely would strain a hamstring just looking at it.
That first part of the equation, the trainer's relative anonymity, is an important one. Steinbrenner hadn't enjoyed an easy firing like this one for quite some time. Miller was a fat, flat changeup down the middle, a walking caricature who had started the season 0-for-40.

It would require a lot more energy and heat to dismiss Ron Guidry, Don Mattingly or Joe Torre - Ronny and Donnie Baseball, plus Uncle Joe. It would also take considerable forcefulness to ax Brian Cashman, a move that might mean a major reorganization and a lengthy series of job interviews.

But then came Miller, a perfectly imperfect target who will go down as one of the more ludicrous figures in Yankees history, and arguably one of Cashman's worst mistakes of the season.
Here was a great gift for Boss George. Fair or not, Miller gets blamed now for the whole silly series of mishaps and medical unravelings, for the lousy start to the season and maybe even for some awful personnel decisions. And why not? It got to the point where the Yankees couldn't climb a mound without losing a limb.

*Four players, including three starting pitchers, strained their hamstrings. Johnny Damon, Bobby Abreu and Andy Pettitte strained other muscles. Carl Pavano's ongoing tale is certain to be ripped from the headlines soon for one of the many TV doctor shows polluting the airwaves. Finally, when precious Phil Hughes went down in the seventh inning of a no-hit start on Tuesday, it was past time to treat the epidemic at its source.*

While Cashman says it was his move, Steinbrenner reportedly screamed a little, forced the issue, and there it was. How good it must have felt finally for the owner to fire somebody again, like the good old days, for The Boss to make like his owner's-suite buddy, The Donald.

It is very hard to believe that all this is Miller's fault, but then the fellow had obvious drawbacks. The first problem was always Miller's title. In the age of steroid scandals, the words "performance enhancement" are not something you really want on your business card.

He was brought in by the GM to revolutionize the Yanks' training methods. Cashman dumped Jeff Mangold, the conditioning coach who was trusted by the players and went back to the Yankees' championship seasons. Miller was a minor league instructor a decade ago, and was working at a country club in Palm Beach Gardens, Fla., getting weekend athletes in weekday shape.

The lack of portfolio didn't seem to concern Cashman. Miller was joined by Dana Cavalea, 24, an assistant, and then the club signed a 10-year commitment with 24Hour Fitness, a California-based company. Cashman's personal stamp would mark every Yankee ab and pec.

*Miller junked many conventional strengthening programs such as arm stretching, rubber-band resistance and some running. He advised Pettitte to change the way he performed stomach-strengthening squats. The players laughed it all off at first, until the disabled list began multiplying like a pyramid scheme.*

Yes, it has been a cold start to the spring, and the cold creates muscle stress.* But Miller's results went beyond that, unfortunately. When fitness freaks such as Pettitte and Mike Mussina start dropping like pop flies, something is very wrong*.

Or not. Who cares, really? The main thing is that Steinbrenner has found his pink slips again, tucked away deep inside a desk drawer in Tampa. In the old days, he would fire a pitching coach or a manager or a GM or a secretary who brought him the wrong sandwich. This is 2007, though, so he fires a fitness guru.

You've got to change with the New Age times. And now that the Boss has rediscovered his negative mojo, there is no telling whose head is next on the chopping block. Will it be a nutritionist or a sports psychologist?

Somebody, anybody, as long as he isn't famous or well-liked. Steinbrenner lost his stomach for unpopularity a long time ago. He still remembers that mess with Yogi Berra. It took more than 14 years and a few donations to Berra's museum before the Yankee great would make nice again with the owner.
Yogi. Now there was a man with a fitness regimen.
fjbondy@netscape.net


----------



## NordicNacho (May 3, 2007)

Who cares they don't have a shot at winning shit.  Got fired cause he wasn't giving them enough HGH what was he thinking.  Heard there going to give Giambi extra to do it.  He learned at the gym hear in my hometown.  Bulldog in glendora


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 3, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Who cares they don't have a shot at winning shit.  Got fired cause he wasn't giving them enough HGH what was he thinking.  Heard there going to give Giambi extra to do it.  He learned at the gym hear in my hometown.  Bulldog in glendora


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 3, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> He advised Pettitte to change the way he performed stomach-strengthening squats



Nice to see dude does his research.

Also, I would like to know how he changed his squat.  IMO, if Pettite wasn't doing anything grossly ridiculous with form, changing it was a stupid move.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2007)

It's a conspiracy by the Red Sox.  Miller was actually hired by Boston to get a job as a Yankee trainer and sabotage their season.  Good thing Steinbrenner stepped in.


----------

